# New Trailer- Getting It Home



## vendorsw21 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well we've been waiting a long time since October but finally we've made arrangements to pick up our new trailer on Friday. We bought a 2009 Outback 210RS. I keep looking at pictures to remind myself what it looks like. Quite nervous about picking it up and backing it into our driveway. I've had many years of experience hauling tent trailers but this trailer looks so gosh darn big. If anybody has any pointers on proper techniques on backing into the driveway and/or camping sites it would be appreciated. I never had any problem with the pop up but I'm still nervous about backing this unit up.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

vendorsw21 said:


> Well we've been waiting a long time since October but finally we've made arrangements to pick up our new trailer on Friday. We bought a 2009 Outback 210RS. I keep looking at pictures to remind myself what it looks like. Quite nervous about picking it up and backing it into our driveway. I've had many years of experience hauling tent trailers but this trailer looks so gosh darn big. If anybody has any pointers on proper techniques on backing into the driveway and/or camping sites it would be appreciated. I never had any problem with the pop up but I'm still nervous about backing this unit up.


I went from a pop-up to a 30' 5th wheel so it was a big step to me also. the first place I backed into was the drive at Church. I couldn't leave the RV on the street so had to put it some where. The Next place was a spot I cleaned out behind the house. I only had about 5' of play between a big tree and my house to get it in but the next door neighbor was sure it would fit. The DW was not. What I did and still do, even when backing the straight trucks at work is to watch the wheels of the trailer. Assuming there is no obstacles in the way, buy deciding where you want the wheels (on the drive) and if need be having a spotter to watch the other side, you should be able to put the 21' anywhere you want. Just try to start out with as straight of a shot as you can and it should slide in nice and easy. What I do with the 30'er is to pull up on the wrong side of the street and when the rear is even with the drive to swing out to the other side. That way I have already started the turn before I have to back up. You might find an empty parking lot and practice backing if you're not sure of yourself, but if you have backed a smaller trailer with a single axle, backing the bigger one with duel axles should be a cakewalk. Good luck.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Usually you put the vehicle in reverse,look in your mirrors,lightly hit the gas and turn in the opposite direction you want the trailer to go? If you hear a crunch or scream,this means STOP!


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

puffer said:


> Usually you put the vehicle in reverse,look in your mirrors,lightly hit the gas and turn in the opposite direction you want the trailer to go? If you hear a crunch or scream,this means STOP!


THATS what that sound means? Ok, noted.. now I have to go back to looking for the dog.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

just take your time, there is no hurry. if you get confused which way to turn the steering wheel just put your hand on the bottom of the wheel. that way you move your hand in the direction you want the trailer go. also what really helps me, my wife and i use walkie talkies. i just lay mine in the console and listen for her to say STOP!! we use two commands stop and ok, well sometimes she does say other stuff but i don't want to talk about that.







so good luck and take your time.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

First of all, we all had to do the first time at backing the first rig we had, so do not feel like everyone is watching you. They are, but it is to help you. Just take your time and it will get easier each time you do it. The main thing is to enjoy yourself and let your Outback friends help when you need it. They may need your help sometime. ENJOY THE NEW TT.
Rob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TitanFlyer said:


> Usually you put the vehicle in reverse,look in your mirrors,lightly hit the gas and turn in the opposite direction you want the trailer to go? If you hear a crunch or scream,this means STOP!


THATS what that sound means? Ok, noted.. now I have to go back to looking for the dog.
[/quote]























Ok, I'd second the watch the trailer wheels comment. Prior to backing up, get out and look where you want the inside wheels to tack. You can even set a stick on the ground as a reference point. Get a spotter to make sure you don't hit anything because you can't see over it like those pop up's.








I'm betting, you will find it easier to back up than the pop up after a couple tries. The added length makes the turning a little slower which lets you correct if you get turning too sharp. With my pop-up I always had to pull forward at least once while backing into the driveway. With the OB, I could usually get it in there in 1 try. Of course, if you do have to pull forward, that increased length makes you need more room to.

Finally, if you don't have convex mirrors (as part of the tow mirrors or truck mirrors), get some stick ons. It's invaluable to be able to see the ob's roof and wheels in the same mirror. That way you can make sure you don't run over anything or hit a tree with the roof.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Finally, if you don't have convex mirrors (as part of the tow mirrors or truck mirrors), get some stick ons. It's invaluable to be able to see the ob's roof and wheels in the same mirror. That way you can make sure you don't run over anything or hit a tree with the roof.


Good idea on the mirrors. I have not only hit a tree with the roof of the 5er but also while watching a tree on my left, slammed into a tree on the right with the truck, just missing the front of the camper. Had a time trying to get out of that mess. Again practice, practice, practice and don't get into a big hurry.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lmbevard said:


> .... I have not only hit a tree with the roof of the 5er but also while watching a tree on my left, slammed into a tree on the right with the truck, just missing the front of the camper. Had a time trying to get out of that mess. Again practice, practice, practice and don't get into a big hurry.


And that's a good point for any trailer in a campground. You need to watch where the TV is going too.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you could back up the tent trailer, this will be easier. The extra length means it will jack slower and make it easier to follow. The height is your only real difference and common sense will dictate looking for branches.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Back up slowly, use your co-pilot as a spotter, but sure they know that if they can't see your ugly mug in the mirror you can't see them, get out and look around before you start. It is one of those things that gets easier and easier teh more you practice.

Good Luck


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> If you could back up the tent trailer, this will be easier. The extra length means it will jack slower and make it easier to follow. *The height is your only real difference and common sense will dictate looking for branches.*


If common sense was common, the repair shops would have a lot less work.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Agreed...lol


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

What a great thread!!!! I have a very short pop-up that is a real pain in the rear to back up. I had often wondered if the tandem axles would help in making backing easier and it appears I was probably correct. The pop up turns so quick it drives me nuts!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The TT's are easier to back up because you can jack knife the trailer and cut it on a dime. I had a 29BHS and could put it down my narrow driveway off a narrow street 1 2 3. When i went to the 35' 5er it was a learning curve because the wheels are futher back and you can't jack knife a 5er without hitting your cab on a short bed truck. lost 1 rear window first year trying to get into a tight spot at the shore. 
take your time and it will fit like a glove once you do it once or twice it will become second nature.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

russlg said:


> The TT's are easier to back up because you can jack knife the trailer and cut it on a dime. I had a 29BHS and could put it down my narrow driveway off a narrow street 1 2 3. When i went to the 35' 5er it was a learning curve because the wheels are futher back and you can't jack knife a 5er without hitting your cab on a short bed truck. lost 1 rear window first year trying to get into a tight spot at the shore.
> take your time and it will fit like a glove once you do it once or twice it will become second nature.


Now 5'ers are a completly different beast.
With a tt, when you start turning the truck, the hitch turns faster than any other part behind the rear wheels. This means that the trailer will start turning quickly. However, since a 5'er has the pin directly over the rear axle, it is the slowest part of the truck to respond to a turn. This means it takes a lot longer before the truck starts pushing the front of the trailer sideways (Don't forget though that it is also the reason why the setup is so stable on the road, because the trailer is applying forces directly to the rear axle instead of to that hitch sticking out the back... this is what causes sway problems). Now here is where a slider hitch is a big help in solving 2 problems:
1. It allows the rear window to stay in one piece in a short bed truck








2. It moves the pivot point to ~16" behind the axle meaning that you now have quicker response when turning. It isn't TT response, but it is greatly improved.


----------

